# Bumblebee Millipede Lifespan?



## chubbypuppy (Mar 27, 2017)

I am brand new to the world of millipedes and I just got my first one, he is a Bumblebee millipede. I already love him so much and I want to know how old they can get. Im adding a pic because hes so cute!


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 27, 2017)

They usually live for a few years but aren't that long lived by millipede standards. I think 3-5 is normal for this species, but it's hard to say how long yours will live since it already looks to be an adult or close to it.


----------



## chubbypuppy (Mar 27, 2017)

pannaking22 said:


> They usually live for a few years but aren't that long lived by millipede standards. I think 3-5 is normal for this species, but it's hard to say how long yours will live since it already looks to be an adult or close to it.


Thank you! That's around what I figured, but I just wanted to check.


----------



## Pipa (Mar 29, 2017)

congrats on your milli .... keep us updated


----------



## chubbypuppy (Mar 30, 2017)

Pipa said:


> congrats on your milli .... keep us updated


Thank you!! He seems very happy in his new home! I gave him a slice of cucumber the other day, but it doesn't really seem like he ate any of it. Im going to try an apple slice tomorrow. Hes very active at night though!


----------

